# My wife said......



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

........."It's your money, get what you really want." I love her a lot!

Gen 3 G34 in the stable.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

You have a keeper! Both the wife and the gun. I'm in the research stage for a new 9mm and want a full sized gun as I already have 2 small 9mm pistols. I think I'll look into the G34 a bit more. I like the idea of a 5.310" barrel. Prolly get some exciting velocities with my handloads...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> ........."It's your money, get what you really want." I love her a lot!
> 
> Gen 3 G34 in the stable.


Maybe she couldn't take any more of your whining, lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Maybe she couldn't take any more of your whining, lol.


HAH! She is so calm about my spending on my "hobbies" that she reminds me to pick up more ammo on my way home from the range.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> HAH! She is so calm about my spending on my "hobbies" that she reminds me to pick up more ammo on my way home from the range.
> 
> GW


Lol, 
Im guilty , I sometimes use a methodical whining for a pre-approval purchase.

Makes my wife think she's controlling the money. Uhh,,
Ummm,,,yeah,, ( confess ). She Does control the money, lol.

She gave me a couple plastic cards to use,,lol. 
(Smiling)
Not every month, every once in awhile ,,she breaks out the monthly spending statement ( with a few purchase inquiries ) lol.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very good wife and a good pickup. That's the first model that I tried several months ago and got me on my search for a new range tool. Good addition for sure.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Lol,
> Im guilty , I sometimes use a methodical whining for a pre-approval purchase.
> 
> Makes my wife think she's controlling the money. Uhh,,
> ...


Try a CYA with cash money transactions. They disappear like echos in the darkness if you pay attention.
Beyond that, my wife knows that she can have whatever (within reason) she thinks she needs and we have reciprocity in that knowledge.
Happy wife, happy life!

GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like Gen 3's.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks Great!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> I like Gen 3's.


My G19 is a gen 3 also and the way I see it, the ammo can't tell the difference from one generation to the next.
On the other hand, the G34, which was so dirty that the sales guy was embarrassed has little wear and tear on it. I took the slide out for a quick inspection at the store and could see despite the filth that the gun wasn't shot a whole lot.
Of course when I got her home I gave her a thorough cleaning. It looks like a new gun!
BTW it came equipped with the same Glock branded night sights as I put on my G19. 
I might consider swapping my CT Laser Grip and O Light from my G19 over to the G34 for dedicated home defense.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Never "get permission" to buy anything. I have my money she has hers. Bills get split in half. I really wonder why so many Men let their Wives "handle the money". Are they better at it? The answer most of the time is NO. Pretty sad to see a husband whining to his Wife that he wants to buy a box of .22's.i


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Wise Wife


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took the G34 to the range today and had the place all to myself. The pistol performed very well. 
Of course you would expect that result with a Glock, but this thing will shoot a ragged hole at thirty feet if I bear down and take my time with it. 
It likes cheap 115 grain range ammo just fine, and will get a dose of self defense ammo on the next range day.
BTW, my MK II Target shoots extremely well with the new Williams Fire sights. It might be used for squirrel hunting this fall.

GW


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't know how you do it, but our system has worked for 60 years and counting. We have our money, she has her money and, I have my money. Our money covers all household expenses. Anything you can imagine that we both need, use, or share. Her money comes primarily from her small business, which she has had for almost 50 years. Mine comes from my small business that I started after retirement. We also allocate an amount from our income that goes to each of us. We also have regular bussinuss meetings to keep track of "our" money.
Stimulus checks? Well there is a bang-bang that I'm looking at and I know that my other half wants some new chothing.


----------

